# Hillary’s Inheritance



## Flanders

*Once again, Tea Party conservatives are the targets of scare tactics. Establishment Republicans hate everything about Tea Party conservatives, but they must court them because of political expediency. Republicans cannot lie to conservatives; so they have to rely on scare tactics to get the TURNOUT they need to win.  

Scare tactics do not always achieve the goal. Americans had every reason to fear a second term for the Chicago sewer rat, yet he won in 2012 (assuming the election was on the up-and-up). Everything he did in his second term justified the scare tactics that existed before November 2012. The same type of scare tactic has been in play against Trump since he began knocking, and knocking off, his opponents. It is only getting worse. The scare tactic spilled over to Republicans, and conservatives, up for reelection in states that voted for Obama in 2012. *

Will Donald Trump hand Dems the Senate?
   By Susan Ferrechio
   5/5/16 12:01 AM

Doom predicted for GOP Senate​
*The only thing Tea Party conservatives have to do is run against Taqiyya the Liar’s  record; his lies; his immigration policy; his foreign policy; betraying the country in a war; and most of all is the fact that Democrats cannot hide behind his hatred for this country by spouting hope and change rhetoric. If conservatives force Democrats to defend the liar’s record they will win by landslides —— so long as they do not fall into the trap of letting Democrat opponents distance themselves from the liar by double-speaking what they stand for. Bottom line: If they are Democrats they stand for everything Obama did to this country since 2009.

And how come media mouths are not using scare tactics against Hillary Clinton? She is responsible for a lot more deep-rooted fear than there is fear of Trump who never held a public office. For one thing, America’s enemies fear Trump while they love Clinton.   

NOTE: I an not going to vote for Donald Trump for the same reasons I did not vote for John McCain or Mitt Romney. It is too late to get a Tea Party conservative I believe in; so I will not vote on the president’s line. I would be crazy to vote for an establishment Republican the media pushes. Make no mistake about it. The MSM backed Trump and Clinton from the start. In short: I see no difference between Democrat party incrementalism and Republican party death by inches. 

Incidentally, media pundits can forget about the crap coming together behind Trump in order to beat Hillary Clinton. Vote for the Republican to beat the Democrat is old hat that did not work with McCain or Romney.

Even if Hillary Clinton stays out of jail and somehow wins the general election, Tea Party conservatives can always fallback on increasing the hatred for a Democrat. Going in that direction is better than it is to blame themselves for being dumb enough to vote for a big government Republican. Rest assured, Hillary is disliked and distrusted now. That scorn will quickly become a bone-deep hatred for her and everything she stands for.

One final observation. Socialists/Communists always threaten violence if they do not get their way. The actual violence they engage in will be a picnic in the park compared to the violence loyal Americans will do when President Hillary Clinton does the things she has been promising. Violence is inevitable because she will inherit the flames of hatred and revolution stoked by Taqiyya the Liar. Unfortunately, a President Donald Trump will bring the country to the same end when he begins his betrayals.  

p.s. I suspect that Hillary Clinton believes she will never be indicted because the government is afraid that Democrats will start throwing rocks to keep her out of jail. Anybody with her negatives relying on a public demonstrations for protection lives in the Land of Honalee. The extent of keeping her out of court begins and ends with a few hardcore supporters making some vocal noise.  *


----------



## Flanders

*Thanks to Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump the time is right time for a third (2nd ) party:*

"The main thing that unites most Dems is being anti-GOP; The main thing that unites most GOPers is being anti-Democrat. Neither is enough," Sasse wrote.​ 
Tea Party Sen. Sasse calls for third-party presidential candidate
       By Anna Giaritelli
       5/5/16 12:39 AM

Tea Party Sen. Sasse calls for third-party presidential candidate​
*There is so much anger in the country it is wrongly expressed as discontent with the “two” major political parties and/or Washington Insiders. In truth, the anger is festering against the federal government, while television mouths dare not say it that way —— they dare not if they want to keep their big money careers on track.

Years before 2012 I addressed third parties this way: *

Conservatism has been taking a beating at the hands of Republicans for decades.  It’s time for conservatives to reject the false hope the Republican party offered through all of those downhill years.

   There is no doubt that the minute a serious alternative party threatens “business as usual” Democrats and Republicans will combine forces and become one political party. That’s inevitable. It is also the major problem facing a third party.

   Ross Perot started a third party and got 19 percent of the votes cast in 1992. Yet the two major parties did not join forces.  Why? Answer: Because Perot did not draw equally from Democrats and Republicans. In short: Perot was never a threat to the two party myth.​
*INSERT: Third Party possibilities are much different today. For one thing true conservatives hold a number of seats in Congress. That was not true in 1992 or 1996. *

In the past “Third Parties” meant electing the president. That is the wrong way to go. A third party must first win enough seats in Congress to back up a truly conservative president.

   A Conservative party with a clearly stated commitment to basic principles will attract rank and file voters in large numbers from both parties more effectively than trying to attract them to one man à la Ross Perot, etc. It is important to note that electing a president with no clout in Congress won’t accomplish a thing.

   Right now conservatism is piecemeal, catch-as-catch-can so to speak. Example: Liberals and Republicans both claim they are fiscal conservatives and social liberals. That’s crap. The size of the federal government, the welfare state, are proof that no such person ever existed. No individual can be both at the same time yet conservatives vote for individuals who make that claim.

   No new party stands a chance of success in the current system of one party rule unless it can draw tens of millions of voters away from the Democrat/Republican party.

Bye, bye, Christie.​
*In effect, Americans would finally get a two party system.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> There is so much anger in the country it is wrongly expressed as discontent with the “two” major political parties and/or Washington Insiders.


*I am not sure that a Third Party can do anything about the systemic problem in our government. I became more unsure after adding the details in Jerome Corsi’s piece to everything that is known about Hillary Clinton. I am amazed that so many Americans vote for her.  *

*Dolly Kyle’s book is more devastating than everything else I previously learned about Hillary Clinton. I had to ask myself what kind of a personality lives in Hillary’s body:*

Kyle’s description of meeting Hillary for the first time is unforgettable.

   It was 1974, at the time of the Democratic primary in Arkansas, when Bill Clinton flew to Little Rock from Fayetteville, where he was teaching law while running for Congress. Kyle, already involved in a sexual relationship with him, picked “Billy” up at the airport.

   Here’s how Kyle describes what happened:

    I opened my car door and resisted the urge to run to Billy’s arms. In public, I always took a cue from his body language. To my amazement, he extended his right hand in the gentleman’s traditional gesture of greeting.

    “How good of you to come,” Billy enunciated formally.

    I stifled a laugh, wondering what he was thinking, but took his offered hand and shook it. Looking into his eyes, I saw confusion, weakness and fear. My heart went out to him, and I wished he had spent at least part of the afternoon with me; he obviously needed some pampering.

    The dowdy-looking woman stepped up beside him. I could see then that she was of our generation, not middle-aged as I first thought.

    I couldn’t imagine why Billy would haul such a person in the plane with him in public. She was wearing a misshapen, brown, dress-like thing that must have been intended to hide her lumpy body. The garment was long, but stopped too soon to hide her fat ankles and her thick calves, which, to my astonishment, were covered with black hair.

   As a properly raised lady of the Old South, Kyle comments that she knew Bill Clinton would want his “Pretty Girl” – his nickname for Kyle – to look her best, so she put on a new aqua and white dress with a jacket that she had only worn once.

   Kyle writes that on examining Hillary closely, she noticed her eyes “bulged out of focus and seemed to glare at me behind coke-bottle-glasses.” The “heavy, dark frames” competed with “thick eyebrows that seemed to stretch from one side of her forehead to the other.” Kyle says that in that moment “I noticed that the woman emitted an overpowering odor of perspiration and greasy hair. I hoped that I wouldn’t gag when she got into my car.”

Another Bill Clinton paramour exposes 'enabler' Hillary
       Posted By Jerome R. Corsi On 05/05/2016 @ 7:38 pm

Another Bill Clinton paramour exposes ‘enabler’ Hillary​
*Discount Dolly Kyle’s initial impression of Hillary’s physical appearance and you are still left with a vicious woman. It goes without saying that it takes the lowest type of dissolute personality to do and say the things that drives Hillary Clinton. More importantly, what type of person plotted, planned, and invested decades of time and vast sums of money into electing her president —— and why?

Since my first message board 16 years ago, I believed that it was President Hillary Clinton and Secretary General Bill Clinton scheming to finally establish a one government world. That is part of it, but there has to be more to it. There has to be a lot of perverts and degenerates in the ranks of influential people who brought the Clintons so far. That is the systemic problem a Third Party must deal with. It is illogical to conclude that the Clintons fooled them, especially after the public learned so much about them.

Finally, influential people in the halls of power who made the Clintons, especially press barons and network executives, might have one saving grace. If so, they must believe that perverts are less dangerous than priests. On the other hand, they refuse to admit that severely limited government keeps perverts and priests in check.*


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Thanks to Hillary Clinton and Donald Trump the time is right time for a third (2nd ) party:


*Works for me both ways:*




http://media.breitbart.com/media/2016/05/Screen-Shot-2016-05-05-at-8.28.53-PM-420x315.png


The image was drawn by Hispanic “cartoonista” Lalo Alcaraz who was born in San Diego, California to Mexican parents. In the dialogue bubbles, the Clinton donkey says, “check out our Trump coverage!” while it shows off its abnormally large teeth. The Trump caricature depicts a flustered and humiliated man saying, “It’s yuuuge!”

Magazine Depicts Donkey with Hillary Tattoo Raping Donald Trump
       by Adelle Nazari

Magazine Depicts Donkey with Hillary Tattoo Raping Donald Trump​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> INSERT: Third Party possibilities are much different today. For one thing true conservatives hold a number of seats in Congress. That was not true in 1992 or 1996.


*Here is a brief history of how it worked nearly two centuries ago: *

The hope is that a third party candidate would win enough states to prevent either Clinton or Trump from winning the necessary 270 electoral votes. Under that scenario, the Republican-controlled House of Representatives would choose the president, and these activists hope the body would choose their third-party candidate.

   “This is 1824 all over again,” the group source said, citing the election where the House chose John Quincy Adams for president even though Andrew Jackson actually won the most electoral votes.

Inside The Conservative Effort To Woo A Third Party Challenger
       Alex Pappas
       Political Reporter
       10:17 PM 05/06/2016

Inside The Conservative Effort To Woo A Third Party Challenger​
*CLARIFICATION: I distrust the Republican party a lot more than I distrust Donald Trump. It goes without saying that my fondest desire is see Hillary Clinton lead the Democrat party to history’s scrap heap. *


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I distrust the Republican party a lot more than I distrust Donald Trump.


*Talking heads et al. drowning the public with the need to unify the GOP is becoming ridiculous. The GOP is more unified than the Democrats. You have to believe Democrats are unified if you think a criminal liar and a decrepit old Communist is unity.

THE CON JOB

Convince conservatives and crossovers to vote for more of the same stuff the Republican party gave them since the LBJ years —— a painless death administered by bipartisanship. The Republican party prescribes the same medicine dispensed by Dr. Jack the Dripper Kevorkian —— Trust me. This Won’t Hurt.*


----------



## Flanders

*Brit Hume basically says what I’ve been saying for ten years. Conservatives cannot elect a Republican president, but they can defeat one:*

​
*As far as Paul Ryan goes, he is between the proverbial rock and a hard place. He does not want to lose the House, nor does he want more hardcore conservatives in the House who will block his global government agenda. Any deal he makes with Trump has to look like he is all for conservatives values.

In any event —— SCREW THE PRESIDENCY. Tea Party efforts, and money, should focus on congressional seats in House and Senate.

Incidentally, Trump will win in a walkover if Hillary Clinton is indicted. Appointing Supreme Court justices and making Bubba UN Secretary General are the only things to fear if she should somehow win the general election. Even then, enough conservatives in the Senate can put a choke hold on her anti-America tendencies.  *


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> As far as Paul Ryan goes, he is between the proverbial rock and a hard place. He does not want to lose the House, nor does he want more hardcore conservatives in the House who will block his global government agenda. Any deal he makes with Trump has to look like he is all for conservative values.


*Pat Buchanan makes a good case for moving Paul Ryan into the top spot held by conservatism’s false friends:*

Who promoted Private Ryan?
   Posted By Patrick J. Buchanan On 05/09/2016 @ 4:50 pm

Who promoted Private Ryan?​
*I am happy to admit that I always saw Ryan as a*



https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M278bb1898843bd9d86d5a869e5563bd5H0&pid=Api&w=249&h=181

*posing as*




https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mc5f7e20d9e7f599e045e30b94293dda9H0&pid=Api&w=180&h=181


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Conservatives cannot elect a Republican president, but they can defeat one:


*Hillary Clinton is such a pushover Trump dumped conservatives. He is gambling he can win without their votes. In ordinary times I would say he made a sucker bet. In light of Hillary’s political problems and trust issues she is so bad I make it an even money bet. In any event, conservatives cannot find a third party hope strong enough to pull millions of voters away from both parties:*

May 13, 2016, 06:03 am
   Third-party effort fizzling out
   By Jonathan Swan

Third-party effort fizzling out​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Rest assured, Hillary is disliked and distrusted now. That scorn will quickly become a bone-deep hatred for her and everything she stands for.





Flanders said:


> Dolly Kyle’s book is more devastating than everything else I previously learned about Hillary Clinton. I had to ask myself what kind of a personality lives in Hillary’s body:





http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51WcUaWCULL._SX334_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg

*I guess these children would be driven out of Hillary’s village: *

“When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?!”

   Those are said to be the infamous words of Hillary Clinton – also known as Arkansas’ “Mother of the Year” in 1984 – when Hillary reportedly grew frustrated that handicapped children weren’t collecting their Easter eggs quickly enough on the lawn of the Arkansas governor’s mansion.

   “[T]he children were having a wonderful time. But they were having a v-e-r-y, v-e-r-y, v-e-r-y s-l-o-w time of finding and picking up the Easter eggs,” wrote Dolly Kyle – a childhood sweetheart of Bill Clinton who had a 33-year relationship with him – in her new book, “Hillary the Other Woman: A Political Memoir.”

   Kyle recounted the story as told to her by Arkansas State Police troopers and Louise, a mutual friend of both Kyle and the Clintons and a longtime advocate of what was then the Arkansas Association for Retarded Citizens.

   “Hillary had enough. She stomped up the grass to the shaded veranda on the back of the mansion … and accosted one of the troopers,” Kyle wrote. “At this point the story diverges a bit. Some people say there was an open microphone; others said that Hillary could be heard across the yard because she was yelling. … At any rate, the frustrated Me-First Lady demanded, ‘When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?'”

Hillary horror! 'Get those f-ing retards out of here'
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 05/15/2016 @ 2:16 pm

Hillary horror! ‘Get those f-ing retards out of here’​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> ‘When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?'”


*Hillary Clinton does not have one saving grace as a human being that I can see. Everything from infanticide, Benghazi, the Waco Massacre, espionage, and  Bill’s rapes, tells me that she lacks a generous quality that can be found in the worst of presidents. Bubba is the raper. Hillary’s conduct toward his victims was more than that of an enabler. Hillary might just as well have held Bubba’s prey down while he brutalized them. 

So what kind of horrible creatures swim in medial waters if Hillary is a shark?:*



http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-05/196566_5_.jpg

When Donald Trump dropped the “R” word (rape) during a Wednesday interview with Sean Hannity, it brought into sharp focus something the establishment media has avoided for decades: the continued allegations of sexual harassment and violence against former President Bill Clinton.​
Pro-Hillary media circle wagons against rape claim
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 05/21/2016 @ 6:45 pm

Pro-Hillary media circle wagons against rape claim​


----------



## Flanders

*Hillary Clinton has the chutzpah to run this campaign ad. Move the curser to 0:16 and you will see a child in a wheelchair.*

​


http://www.wnd.com/files/2016/05/hilllary-other-woman.jpg

*If I was Trump’s campaign manager I would run a campaign ad where Dolly Kyle reads these excerpts over a still shot of the kid in the chair:*

“When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?!”

   “[T]he children were having a wonderful time. But they were having a v-e-r-y, v-e-r-y, v-e-r-y s-l-o-w time of finding and picking up the Easter eggs.”

   “Hillary had enough. She stomped up the grass to the shaded veranda on the back of the mansion … and accosted one of the troopers.”

   “At this point the story diverges a bit. Some people say there was an open microphone; others said that Hillary could be heard across the yard because she was yelling. … At any rate, the frustrated Me-First Lady demanded, ‘When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?'”​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Dolly Kyle’s book is more devastating than everything else I previously learned about Hillary Clinton. I had to ask myself what kind of a personality lives in Hillary’s body:


*Once again, Ms. Kyle shows us the real Hillary Clinton:*

“My concern is not so much that Crooked Hillary is as bad (and worse) than Trump says she is, but that her supporters don’t seem to care,” Kyle told WND.

*XXXXX*​
   . . . one of the most important scandals waiting to be uncovered is the Clinton Foundation’s ties to foreign powers and the evidence suggesting the Clintons’ traded influence in Washington for donations to their foundation from other nations.

*XXXXX*​
   . . . it was then-Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton who approved a deal to transfer control of a huge amount of uranium to Vladimir Putin’s Russia, possibly in exchange for huge donations to the Clinton Foundation.​
Bill Clinton's childhood friend: Crooked Hillary supporters 'oblivious'
       Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 07/26/2016 @ 8:37 pm

Bill Clinton’s childhood friend: Crooked Hillary supporters ‘oblivious’​
*Hillary Clinton is a crook to be sure, but she steals in order to betray the country. I will wager that the old Commies never thought they would get the rope from one of their own.*

The Capitalists will sell us the rope with which we will hang them. _Vladimir Ilyich Lenin_

   When we hang the capitalists they will sell us the rope we use. _Joseph Stalin_​
*p.s. Through most of the Cold War  —— a war America won —— it was against the law to sell to the Soviet Union and its allies. Today, everything is sold to every enemy and America is losing. Here is a very brief history of:*

Embargoes and Sanctions - Cold war sanctions

Cold war sanctions - Embargoes and Sanctions​


----------



## Flanders

. . . the absence of “basic humanity” of Donald Trump – the minimum that should be required for any president of this great country.​
An Insight Into Donald Trump’s Lack Of Basic Humanity
       Lanny Davis
       Former Special Counsel to President Clinton
       7:03 PM 08/03/2016

An Insight Into Donald Trump’s Lack Of Basic Humanity​
*Not counting the touchy-feely platitudes Democrats mouth like clockwork, Lanny Davis might be taken seriously if he could show us one ounce of basic humanity in Hillary Clinton:*


Flanders said:


> “When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?!”


----------



## Flanders

https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=HS.286239243423&pid=Api&w=321&h=181

“Starting on the project and looking at his face day in and day out when I’d come home, I began to build up some resentment,” Ginger told The Post. “The straw that broke the camel’s back was when he made fun of the disabled reporter from the New York Times.”

    “I have family members that are physically and mentally handicapped and who need different types of care,” he added. “When I saw what he did, I was in such a rage.” That rage, he said, is one of the reasons he won’t mind seeing the statues destroyed by police or dismantled by angry Trump supporters like a silicone piñata.”​ 
Racist Anarchists want hatred for ‘Orange Man’ Donald Trump
         By Judi McLeod
         August 19, 2016

Racist  Anarchists want hatred for ‘Orange Man’ Donald Trump​
*“Ginger” should really hate Hillary Clinton:*


Flanders said:


> At any rate, the frustrated Me-First Lady demanded, ‘When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?'”


----------



## Flanders

https://img.washingtonpost.com/rf/i...Z_01_CB210_RTRIDSP_3_USA-ELECTION-CLINTON.jpg

*Hillary was not embracing children when she was Arkansas’ first lady because children do not vote:*


Flanders said:


> “When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?!”


Clinton makes an unusual push: To win over disabled people and their families
   By John Wagner and Abby Phillip
   September 21 at 7:19 PM

Clinton makes an unusual push: To win over disabled people and their families​


----------



## Flanders

October 14, 2016, 08:47 am
   Report: Trump called deaf actress Marlee Matlin 'retarded'
   By Jessie Hellmann

Report: Trump called deaf actress Marlee Matlin 'retarded'​
*I know that Hillary’s hit squad are like their boss —— they cannot remember anything; so I will remind them that:*


Flanders said:


> the frustrated Me-First Lady demanded, ‘When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?'”


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> The extent of keeping her out of court begins and ends with a few hardcore supporters making some vocal noise.


*I was wrong. Hillary's supporters realize they cannot stop the train after she lost the election; so they came up with a guilty verdict handed down by a toothless inquire in order to quell the public’s cry for jail time: *

State Department officials have opened “a formal inquiry” into Hillary Clinton’s use of a private email server located in her New York residence, and are considering whether she and her aides should lose their security clearances, Fox News reports.​
State May Pull Hillary’s Security Clearance Over Private Email Server
           Richard Pollock
           Reporter
           8:55 AM 06/21/2017

State May Pull Hillary’s Security Clearance Over Private Email Server​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Hillary horror! ‘Get those f-ing retards out of here’


*Hillary and Bernie campaigned on saving the world. Hillary is washed up, but Bernie still has hopes; so he can start by saving his wife:*

The wife of Sen. Bernie Sanders’ (I-VT) reportedly attempted to evict disabled group home residents living on land where she was seeking to expand the Vermont college of which she was president.

   This is the latest part of a sordid situation reportedly being investigated by the FBI, and one that threatens any hope of another presidential run for the socialist senator.​
Report: Bernie Sanders’ Wife Tried to Have Disabled Residents Kicked Out of Group Home
           by Adam Shaw
           30 Jun 2017

Report: Bernie Sanders’ Wife Tried to Have Disabled Residents Kicked Out of Group Home​


----------



## danka




----------

